# Lab Results Came Back Today... Armour + Synthetic T4?



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi guys,

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in early 2009 (at the age of 19), with a TSH of 20, and Anti TPO antibodies of 420.

I was started on Synthroid (with many changes in dosage levels) until I got to dosage of 62.5 mcg. Ever since I started taking Synthroid, I noticed that I was having anxiety, and generally felt panicky a lot of the time. I knew my anxiety attacks were related to the Synthroid, but my endocrinologist didn't think so. Throughout this whole time, I was still fatigued, which got worse when I was stressed due to college.

After I graduated, I no longer had insurance, but my doctor was kind enough to give me a 6 month supply of Synthroid. The anxiety was getting worse, so I decided to stop taking the Synthroid completely this February (bad decision). I was okay for the first four weeks (and the anxiety did go away). I actually felt better than I did when I was on the Synthoid. Starting week 5, I started feeling extremely nauseous. This lasted for two weeks, so I decided to get my lab work done.

Ever since I was diagnosed, my endo tested my T3 only once, and that was the T3, total (which I've read is pretty useless). I decided to get that checked along with the TSH, and Free T4.

These were my results:

TSH-* 148* [0.450 - 4.500]
T4, Free (Direct)-* 0.39* [0.82 - 1.77]
Triiodothyronine, Free-* 1.5* [2.0 - 4.4]

Also, my cholesterol had shot up close to 50 points in the 5 months since I last got tests. My liver enzymes were a bit high too.

A doctor that I know, saw my lab results, and prescribed me with 1 grain of Armour. I felt extremely fatigued, so I increased my dose to 1.5 grains. I didn't feel too great with the Armour either, I felt extremely fatigued, and had brain fog, and trouble concentrating.

I got my lab work done again, and the results came back today.

TSH - *0.323* [.450 - 4.500]
T4, Free (Direct) - *1.17* [0.82 - 1.77]
Triiodothyronine, Free* - 4.5* [2.0 - 4.4]

I am getting insurance next month, until then, do you guys think I should decrease the amount of Armour I'm taking to 1 grain, and start taking synthetic T4 since my T3 is too high, and my T4 is still on the low side? Also, is there anything I can do about the brain fog? Any advice will be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ForAllTime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in early 2009 (at the age of 19), with a TSH of 20, and Anti TPO antibodies of 420.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome.










Oh, please do back down to one grain. You are now hyperthyroid.

Just ride one horse at a time here and do what the doc says. Please do not self-medicate and please do not changing your brand of meds around. You are doing yourself a huge disservice.

A person is supposed to stay on what the doctor tells them and get labs every 8 weeks so the doctor can evaluate and titrate med either up or down as needed.

That TSH sure was high; you must have felt horrible?


----------

